# Cordata blassii with fruit.



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Last blooming in my C. cordata blassii produced a fruit. Reaaly unussual, no flowering plant together, cordata or any other sp.










Greets from Spain


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

I'm not totally sure but that doesn't look too healthy AFAIK. How long did it survive yet?


----------



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to say, that is not a fruit, it's merely something left of the spathe, the actual flower as far as I can see. Fruits are allmost black, sometimes a little bluish-greenish-black in cordata, and from what I've heard (and experienced), never give any seeds =\

It is possible for a single plant to have a fruit without any other cordata being around, but as I said, they never yieald any seeds .


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Svante & Xema,

Yes, that are the female flowers which eventually grow into a syncarpium (fruit) if pollinated (or at least "stimulated" - sometimes a syncarpium develops but without producing any viable seeds). The onset of the development is quite quickly followed by a color change (usually getting green first with brownish hues added in many species later on), that's why I asked Xema for a time line.

I'm sure that cordata can be successfully fertilized but it seems to be more difficult than some others, indeed. BTW, I just got a batch of longicauda seeds. I'd recommend pontederiifolia for a first try with artificial fertilization though: it tends to flower abundantly and you don't need genetically distinct clones for fertilization and getting viable seeds.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

Any updates on this? I assume it finally rotted away?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Sorry I forgot this thread...

Finally fruit melted few days after to take the picture....

Hei Kai, nice to read your words...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

Nice to have you back, too!

I hope all your plants survived your move?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Xema,
> 
> Nice to have you back, too!
> 
> I hope all your plants survived your move?


Finally I had to do 2 moving in a month, and lost some specimen of C. schulzei, and griffithi and longicauda you sent me. The rest of the plant are growing more or less, specially well doing C. purpurea borneoensis.

It´s a pitty, finally I will not go to ECS meeting 2006.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,



> Finally I had to do 2 moving in a month, and lost some specimen of C. schulzei, and griffithi and longicauda you sent me.


No problem, we can fix that - drop me an email... 



> The rest of the plant are growing more or less, specially well doing C. purpurea borneoensis.


Yeah, that variety is a really nice plant: I especially like those bronze, bullated leaves; try it submersed some time!



> It´s a pitty, finally I will not go to ECS meeting 2006.


That's a shame - I'd have loved to meet you there! Make sure to participate next year, will ya?

To all crypt nuts out there: If you haven't been at an ECS meeting yet, you just can't fathom what an event you're going to miss...


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll see you there Kai, I'll be arriving with Jan.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Sean,

That's great - looking forward to meeting you in Ruedlingen!


----------

